# Super Run!



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Some of you might have seen that one already, if not enjoy! A superb performance, it left me breathless ...


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Very cool. Reminds me of the first trials we went to, there was a couple from TX I think with border collies. They were retired farmers or something and decided to train their working dogs to run agility. They'd leave the dog at the start, go stand in the middle of the ring and yell out commands and those dogs would run the course almost perfectly - and they were not easy courses that were designed for that either, often with impossible traps and messes in them, but they'd give a 'come by' or 'away' and other commands and the dogs would run on remote control.

Lana


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Handling at a distance is amazing. There are several people in my agility club who do this, standing behind the bonus line, as you saw in this video. It is a sight to behold. More than once I've found tears in my eyes after a run like that.


----------

